# Intresting Lan Game!!!!! Suggestions



## hansraj (Nov 20, 2008)

Me n my partner share our pc's thru lan. I want to install any intresting game which both of us can play simultaneously.... we had one such game Age of Mythlogy which is not exiciting anymore. Similar is the state with AOE, AOEII, Warcraft (basically all strategic games involving food, wood , gold and etc are not to be suggested). I tried to google but its not fetching me the names of the games to be played on lan. Suggestions are required from all so that we can have a busy time playing games on lan!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

For 2 players, I'd suggest a racing game like the NFS series or some sports sim like FIFA or PES. I dunno, but IMO it won't be too much fun playing an FPS 1-on-1 again and again. Still, you can check out the eternal CS, Urban Terror and the like.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Urban Terror
Unreal Tournament
PES 2009
FIFA 08/09
And of course, CS


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

COD 5 in co-op mode. It will rock you.
or you can play stronghold.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

Hidden And Dangerous


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2008)

FIFA any version.....if you have a good config then I guess you can try the co op of Gears of war .....and there's always UT 3 (or 2004) .lots of 1 on 1 maps and the team games can be played using bots .....worth a shot..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

HIDDEN & DANGEROUS?

This year?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> HIDDEN & DANGEROUS?
> 
> This year?


No, long long ago.

Why r u asking?


----------



## hansraj (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks a lot guys.... i will try the demos first and then lock on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

hansraj said:


> thanks a lot guys.... i will try the demos first and then lock on.



Urban Terror is freeware.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Ok.... thanks but still i will have to check all of them one by one.... anyway thanks again


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2008)

Urban Terror <---No Doubt


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 21, 2008)

CS is too free<.... I think so.


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Urban Terror is freeware.


Urban terror is an fps and playing it with only two players will be quite interesting.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> CS is too free<.... I think so.



Whaddya mean free?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2008)

If you have Frozen Throne Expansion (Warcraft) then try DoTA. For more: www.getdota.com, www.dotastrategy.com, www.dotapro.com . You can download maps with or without AI (bots).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

^ he means Counter Strike game is an freeware game. Download and play.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Urban terror is an fps and playing it with only two players will be quite interesting.





Kl@w-24 said:


> I dunno, but IMO it won't be too much fun playing an FPS 1-on-1 again and again.



I rest my case.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

hansraj said:


> thanks a lot guys.... i will try the demos first and then lock on.




Demos?

Is tht in the dicktionary(not for me)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Demos?
> 
> Is tht in the dicktionary(not for me)



*en.wiktionary.org/wiki/demos


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

lywyre said:


> If you have Frozen Throne Expansion (Warcraft) then try DoTA. For more: www.getdota.com, www.dotastrategy.com, www.dotapro.com . You can download maps with or without AI (bots).


Yeah, How could I forget DoTA?
An epic game man, I must say, I can play it for hours on end...


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 23, 2008)

1.)Counter-Strike
2.)Dota-Defense of the ancients,A map created By ICEFROG for warcraft


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

with two to -4 players strategy games are best. And if you have any big group then go for fps.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

@OP
So what are your final choices?


----------



## hansraj (Nov 23, 2008)

I already have warcraft.... so today added frozen throne for download for the suggested  DOTA, as lots of guys are talking about dota. I think i will have to restrict myself to these strategic games only as other games dont look as interesting as the strategic ones. Specially coz my case is for 2 players only n not much. I didnt want to come back to strategic ones but looks like the choices are not very interesting


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 23, 2008)

If u want some fun games that may not last very long (unlike weeks for AOE, dota) try these:
LittleFighter2 (lf2.net)
- Good lightweight game like MK4/streetfighter.
- My avatar is from it 

Monkey Brains
- Great 2 player adventure game for fun
- Will last much longer than LF2


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

hansraj said:


> I already have warcraft.... so today added frozen throne for download for the suggested  DOTA, as lots of guys are talking about dota. I think i will have to restrict myself to these strategic games only as other games dont look as interesting as the strategic ones. Specially coz my case is for 2 players only n not much. I didnt want to come back to strategic ones but looks like the choices are not very interesting


Awesome. DoTA FTW!!!


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 25, 2008)

Thumbs up on chosing *DOTA*,for more information on DOTA and for stategies and help and all the stuff you need visit **www.dota-allstars.com*

One more thing,you need loads of experience in dota,otherwise you will make an ass of yourself when you play against others,atleast 1 months experience is necessary.
and 
**www.garena.com* is a gaming platform which allows you to play lan games with many people around the world,just download it from there and for playing in rooms you need wersion 1.20 or higher.in indian rooms 1.20 is used.

you will need to have this software warcraft version switcher
**www.garena.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=357119&highlight=warcraft+version+switcher*

then set the path in garena and have fun!
any way if you need more help i am *Blade-X* in garena,or ask here.


----------

